# How long do you leave your dog home alone?



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Was wondering how long you will leave your dog home alone for?

The longest i've ever left Betty was 6 hours and she was with my friends dog too but if she is totally on her own i am only really happy leaving her for up to 5 hours. I think i first left her alone for 4 hours when she was 5 or 6 months old but even as she has now got to being 18 months i still feel 5 hours is enough time for her to be left. I know that there will always be unforseen circumstances when you have to leave them longer than planned but this is more about what length of time are you happy leaving your dog for.

What's your thoughts?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I get bothered leaving her for more than 4 hrs. tho she is always fine... 6 is the most we have ever left her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

problem is if you dont leave them for varying lengths of time they become to dependant on you , they need to learn that you have to leave them but you will be back soon , otherwise you will have "seperation anxiety" so do not be 24/7 with them go out leave them in a safe comftable place with the radio on and a pigs ear and enjoy your self !!! janice x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

4 hours is the longest Dexter has been left.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

romeo said:


> problem is if you dont leave them for varying lengths of time they become to dependant on you , they need to learn that you have to leave them but you will be back soon , otherwise you will have "seperation anxiety" so do not be 24/7 with them go out leave them in a safe comftable place with the radio on and a pigs ear and enjoy your self !!! janice x


sorry i am a bit confused by this reply??

Betty gets regularly left for varying times when i've just gone for a run, or like this evening when i go to pilates for an hour, in the morning when i go to work the dog walker usually gets her 2 hours after i have gone to work. I am a bit confused by the separation anxiety comment as Betty is usually fine when left and is often curled up on the sofa when i get home. i was just interested to know how long other people feel happy to leave their dogs and if those with more than one are happier leaving two together as they have each other.


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

I work ever morning and leave Rio for between 4 and 5 hours. In an ideal world I would love to be at home but unfortunately I have to work. He is used to it now and he has never known any different.
Natalie


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

natbar said:


> I work ever morning and leave Rio for between 4 and 5 hours. In an ideal world I would love to be at home but unfortunately I have to work. He is used to it now and he has never known any different.
> Natalie


i know how you feel, i do wish i could have Betty with me at work!!! She has come along a few times!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I aim at a max of 4 hours, probably once a week, but have left her for 5 on several occasions and once we got stuck in a traffic jam on the M5 so she was alone for 6 hours. I regularly leave her for shorter periods if I want to do things in the house without my little friend. I try to walk her prior to a 4 hour leave and then she just sleeps. She is usually still on her bed when I get back. I tell her I will be back!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We've slowly increased the amount of time we leave Lolly. Ideally I don't like it to be for more than 4 hours but occasionally this can't be avoided. From the day we got her she has been left for varying short times - from 5 mins while I take my daughter to the bus stop. 
I feel happier leaving her for longer periods now that she no longer has her crate (which went when she was 6.5 months old) as I know she can move around and change from her favourite spot on the sofa to her favourite spot on the chair! 
She used to look all forlorn at me through the living room glass door when I first started leaving her out of her crate but now she hardly glances my way! She's more interested in the yummy treat I've left with her (she doesn't always get a treat, just when I know it will be a longer time until I get home)
The other thing I've always done since we got her is say 'back soon' every time we leave her so she knows that we are going out.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to know its not just me that had a 4 to 5 hour maximum that i am happy to leave their dog. Betty knows when i'm going out as in the mornings when i go to work early, unplugging the hairdryer and spraying perfume is her signal to go and sit on her blanket on the sofa to wait for her treat!!

She amused me once as we were at home one evening and she was in her classic dozing place of under the sofa so i took the rubbish out. as i came back in i looked into my bedroom there was Betty bouncing all over my bed like a child that had been left home alone so i would love to know what she was up to when i am out!!!!


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Pixel is left for 5 hours at the most and then is with my hubby before being left again for an hour and a half until I get home. Once in exceptional circumstances we was left for six and a half but she won't be left alone that long again.

Are you talking about being left alone full stop or being left alone, then being let out and then left alone again?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

cleo said:


> Pixel is left for 5 hours at the most and then is with my hubby before being left again for an hour and a half until I get home. Once in exceptional circumstances we was left for six and a half but she won't be left alone that long again.
> 
> Are you talking about being left alone full stop or being left alone, then being let out and then left alone again?


i was just interested in how long in one block of time people are happy to leave their dogs.

i always think that i struggle to go much longer than 4 hours without going to the loo so i don't like to expect Betty to go longer!!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jess is left most days 5/6 hours. She is in the utility room, with the 4 cats and still fits through the cat flap, so can roam the very secure garden at will.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that when they are young I am not happy to leave them too long, but I used to leave my last dog for longer once he was about 7 or 8 years old. I rarely leave Dylan longer than 2 hours, but when we are on holiday my daughter works full time so I arrange a dog walker to take him out mid-way through her shift. It still means a lot of time on his own, but its only for a week. If I had to work and leave him regularly, I would arrange doggie day care.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

As Daisy came to us with 'seperation anxiety' I do not leave her for more than an hour at the moment. Because she chews when anxious and we don't crate during the day I would worry about what we would come home to. For the first time today though she didn't hear me come in and she was just laid the other side of the hall door! I plan on increasing the time, but she is still young and I will do it gradually!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> I think that when they are young I am not happy to leave them too long, but I used to leave my last dog for longer once he was about 7 or 8 years old. I rarely leave Dylan longer than 2 hours, but when we are on holiday my daughter works full time so I arrange a dog walker to take him out mid-way through her shift. It still means a lot of time on his own, but its only for a week. If I had to work and leave him regularly, I would arrange doggie day care.


i have a dog walker who either just walks Betty in the middle of the day or has her for the day, depending on what work i have on. i am lucky as i can work from home some days but on the flip side i am often 60 miles or do from home with work and have the M1, M25 and M4 to deal with to get home and they can make your journey a lot longer than expected!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Until last week, Izzy had not been left for more than around 3 hours, but I have had to work in the cafe and 1 day I left her for about 5 hours, came back and took her to the beach, then left again for about 3 hours. She isn't on her own though, she has Phoebe and I don't crate in the day now.
I have only left her for shorter periods on her own completely, about 2 hours, when Phoebe was at the vets.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's certainly a bugger having to work. Betty is out with the dog sitter for the
middle three hours of the day ( she get's to go on walk's and accompanies her
doing cat feeding etc.. ( 11ish to 2 ish..) so she by herself three hours in the morning and about four in the afternoon ... not ideal. We still come home to afternoon puddles, she just can't hold it for that extra hour yet. She seems OK with it tho - Guess she has known no different , but I do feel a bit guilty tho.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

At the moment we've rearranged our working schaedules so Vincent isn't alone for a long time.
But the longest has been 4 hours and he was ok. We're hoping that eventually we can leave him for 6.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

I think I've got the opposite problem really. Since I work from home and husband's retired we're around too much! Both Rupert and Alfie howl like crazy when left. Even just going for a bath there's a male voice choir going on in the kitchen.  We must make a determined effort to start going out for short periods more often...


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

Sezra said:


> As Daisy came to us with 'seperation anxiety' I do not leave her for more than an hour at the moment. Because she chews when anxious and we don't crate during the day I would worry about what we would come home to. For the first time today though she didn't hear me come in and she was just laid the other side of the hall door! I plan on increasing the time, but she is still young and I will do it gradually!


hi i know that you got daisy from sylml when she was 5 months, but dont know why daisy has seperation anxiety, i hope you dont mind me asking xx


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,

So far we've managed to rearrange our working so that Pareto isn't left for more than 4 hours... and in fact, because I've had a bad back he's actually had company most days. My mum is going to pop in some lunchtimes for a couple of hours when we're at work, and we're going to make the 50 mile round trip the others. In a few weeks, when he can go for walks we're going to get a dog walker in to take him out.

It certainly takes some planning, and in an ideal world we wouldn't leave him, but can't work from home every day, as much as I'd love to


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We don’t have our puppy yet but as you know have been planning its arrival for months now! We both work full time – leave at 7.30am and return at 6.30pm. Two days a week my Mum will look after the dog and the other three it’ll go to a day care centre. They pick up the dogs between 7.30am and 9am and drop them off between 4.30pm and 5pm. Puppy will start going to day care as soon as its had its second innoculations. 

Once we have bonded with the puppy we will try and leave it for short periods of time, gradually increasing so that it does not suffer from separation anxiety. 

When it is a bit older we don’t intend to leave it (in the evenings) for longer than 4 to 5 hours but are resigned to the fact that we won’t be able to do this in the early days. 

When you return after a few hours how do your dogs react? My cats go bonkers and are all over us!

Turi x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I aim at a 3hr window... but by default have been 4 a couple of times x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> We don’t have our puppy yet but as you know have been planning its arrival for months now! We both work full time – leave at 7.30am and return at 6.30pm. Two days a week my Mum will look after the dog and the other three it’ll go to a day care centre. They pick up the dogs between 7.30am and 9am and drop them off between 4.30pm and 5pm. Puppy will start going to day care as soon as its had its second innoculations.
> 
> Once we have bonded with the puppy we will try and leave it for short periods of time, gradually increasing so that it does not suffer from separation anxiety.
> 
> ...


Betty goes nuts when i come home!! 

It takes so much organisation doesn't it planning on who will have the dog when you aren't there etc.!! Just found out an elderly relative in Ireland has died and my mum is going to the funeral and now need to work out if dad is going too or just my mum and aunt, if dad is going too then need to work out if the two dog walkers i use can have Betty as I'm on a course next week so no flexibility of working at home and will be out of the house from about 7am til 6pm each day!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yey - looking forward to a nuts puppy welcome each time I come home! 

I'm sorry to hear about your relative. I hope you manage to get 'cover' sorted for Betty. 

Turi x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Yey - looking forward to a nuts puppy welcome each time I come home!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your relative. I hope you manage to get 'cover' sorted for Betty.
> 
> Turi x


You'll love an over excited puppy greeting!! Betty squeaks as she gets so excited!!!

Thanks re relative, he was 94 so not a bad innings. And dog cover sorted as my dad has decided to stay at home (i think as he likes his bit of Betty time!!) as it was easier for just my mum and aunt to go to Ireland.

x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Jules,

If you ever get really stuck ( especially at a weekends) I'm only down the road and happy to help... two excited Betty's together could be fun( or a nightmare!!)


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Jules,
> 
> If you ever get really stuck ( especially at a weekends) I'm only down the road and happy to help... two excited Betty's together could be fun( or a nightmare!!)


Really appreciate that! We should arrange a meet up to walk "the Bettys" at some point! Am gutted i can't make Sunday as would love to have met some more lovely cockapoos!!

x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Didn't know you were not coming now... shame, I was looking forward to meeting you and your little Betty Boo


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine go bonkers even when I've only been gone 10 or 15 min x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Mine go bonkers even when I've only been gone 10 or 15 min x


I am glad its not just Daisy who does that! 



annemarie said:


> hi i know that you got daisy from sylml when she was 5 months, but dont know why daisy has seperation anxiety, i hope you dont mind me asking xx



No, I don't mind you asking!  

I have to be honest I don't know, I can only guess. From what I have been able to work out Daisy was in a kennel with another dog so had never slept alone. Her first owners had a pre-booked holiday so I don't think collected her until she was around 4 months old. This is very old for a puppy to have not experienced living in a home environment, being toilet trained etc. The first owner had her for one night and then returned her for personal reasons. She was then re advertised and went to another family and was there for about a week before being returned due to 'temper tantrums and messing in the crate and relapse in toilet training' . We were next in line  and it was only once we had her for a few days that we realised that it was more than temper tantrums and just adapting to a new environment. So my theory is that because of her late homing she lacked stability from a home environment and routine, she probably saw lots of people coming and going and she always had the company other dogs. The poor thing was then had to deal with a home environment where she was left at night time (and other times) and it caused her a huge amount of stress!  I am not saying that she wasn't cared for by Sylvia but I think her start in life was not ideal. I don't think she should have been held on to for so long but I am not an expert on these things and like I said, I am only guessing and it is only my opinion. 

I don't want to speak too soon as I normally jinx my progress but this last week has been great. Buying her a new (escape proof) crate seems to have done the trick.  She still whines and scratches my lounge door when I go upstairs (you should see my paintwork!) but I really do believe things are getting better!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sarah you're an absolute star to give Daisy such a wonderful, secure and loving home, especially after such an uncertain start. Well done you!

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Turi said:


> Sarah you're an absolute star to give Daisy such a wonderful, secure and loving home, especially after such an uncertain start. Well done you!
> 
> Turi x


Thank you , it hasn't been easy but the positives have always out weighed the negatives as she is such a fabulous girly!  We completely adore Daisy and feel very lucky to have her in our lives!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Sezra is being a most wonderful parent and succeeding where many fail, well done that lady!
Time away from your pup needs to be built upon, pushing the limits sometimes and keeping it short at other times. 
Make am effort to leave a pup, tired yet with activity. Ie a kong or bone. 
And just leave, no fuss, no kisses, no " I won't be long ". Leave them as if your just in another room. 
Good neighbours and a radio are part of the success LOL


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Turi - what doggie day care place are you planning on using? Thanks!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Lozza

We've got a place with this company http://pawsclaws.co.uk/. This owner Louise is LOVELY and they have classes in Hampton Court. 

Where are you based? Do you have your puppy yet? 

Turi x


----------

